# weight box



## jda1961 (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm looking for a weight box for a 700, 900, 4000, narrow front ford tractor, mine is a 1964 rowcrop narrow front. i've seen them on other tractors that have been restored. if anybody has one or knows where i can locate one let me know. or proper dementions so i can make one.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I needed more weight on the back of my Kubota. I cut the top off an old water tank, about 12" diameter & 36 inches long, cut a couple holes in the sides to run chains thru, & filled it up with cement. Don't know just how much it weighs, but the back of the tractor squats a bit when I pick it up. It lays down on back of the box blade, the chain coming outta the side chains it in place so it don't bounce off, & I can also pick it up with them to set it off If I don't need it. I'll try to get a pic in the next day or 2.


----------



## jda1961 (Apr 27, 2010)

*no no no*



urednecku said:


> I needed more weight on the back of my Kubota. I cut the top off an old water tank, about 12" diameter & 36 inches long, cut a couple holes in the sides to run chains thru, & filled it up with cement. Don't know just how much it weighs, but the back of the tractor squats a bit when I pick it up. It lays down on back of the box blade, the chain coming outta the side chains it in place so it don't bounce off, & I can also pick it up with them to set it off If I don't need it. I'll try to get a pic in the next day or 2.


i'm looking for an original equipment weight box, not a hunk of concrete. thank anyways


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

jda1961 said:


> i'm looking for a weight box for a 700, 900, 4000, narrow front ford tractor, mine is a 1964 rowcrop narrow front. i've seen them on other tractors that have been restored. if anybody has one or knows where i can locate one let me know. or proper dementions so i can make one.





jda1961 said:


> i'm looking for an original equipment weight box, not a hunk of concrete. thank anyways



That's fine, just offering a thought. I know some have a bigger budget than I do. I go after results & economy more than looks & spending $$.

Also, if you make one, does that make it "original equipment"?




BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------

